# I wanna die



## Zack (Apr 20, 2013)

I have one but I need two to play Monopoly.


----------



## ForBrighterDays (Mar 2, 2013)

:haha
Took me a couple of seconds there.


----------



## Zack (Apr 20, 2013)

LOL


----------



## Donnie in the Dark (Mar 15, 2011)

That took me embarrassingly long to work out.

Although I think you misused the noun there! You would have had to say "dice" to be correct...... yeah I went there.


----------



## apx24 (Jan 31, 2012)

Good one lol, :lol I actually didn't get it until I saw Donnie in the Dark's post.


----------



## Zack (Apr 20, 2013)

Donnie in the Dark said:


> Although I think you misused the noun there! You would have had to say "dice" to be correct...... yeah I went there.


Perhaps I am slow today, but I don't see how. Dice is plural. Die is singular. So I only need one (die) because I already have one.


----------



## tronjheim (Oct 21, 2012)

_Sapat!_


----------



## ItsEasierToRun (Feb 2, 2013)

I thought "Oh goodie, I can use an 'In before the lock' gif here"..
You disappointed me :|:lol


----------



## DeniseAfterAll (Jul 28, 2012)

I wanna die too, but I don't like gambling. .:stu


----------



## getsomeair (Feb 1, 2013)

So that's the singular form. Thanks for teaching me something new today, and it's not even 11 yet.


----------



## paul oakenfold (Jan 15, 2012)

i wanna die of pamela anderson myself.. 0_0


----------



## paul oakenfold (Jan 15, 2012)

did you mean *"dice"*?

i see only dice to play monopoly...but never a die...because a die could make other dies...lol


----------



## march_hare (Jan 18, 2006)




----------



## Zack (Apr 20, 2013)

On reflection, it is a little ambiguous.


----------



## Donnie in the Dark (Mar 15, 2011)

Steve300 said:


> Perhaps I am slow today, but I don't see how. Dice is plural. Die is singular. So I only need one (die) because I already have one.


No, it's me being slow- I was thinking the singular and plural of it were the other way around for some reason :blank


----------



## graymatter (Mar 31, 2011)

That put a smile on my face. Thank you.


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

Donnie in the Dark said:


> That took me embarrassingly long to work out.
> 
> Although I think you misused the noun there! You would have had to say "dice" to be correct...... yeah I went there.


He said he only had one, but needs two to play Monopoly.


----------



## Zack (Apr 20, 2013)

Indeed.


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

Yeah yeah...........


----------



## Aeris (Apr 27, 2013)

Haha, thank you Donnie in the Dark for explaining! 

At first I thought: What.. he wants to die because he can't play monopoly?? But that made no sense cause it's usually the opposite, you want to die because you are playing monopoly.


----------



## _AJ_ (Jan 23, 2008)

yo, just role it twice


----------



## Billy45123 (Dec 23, 2012)

That was actually pretty clever


----------



## MoonForge (Sep 15, 2012)

First i thought ''this doesn't belong here, wanting to die isn't very positive in my opinion ;x'' and then i thought whut xD And i still don't get it, maybe that's just me but i'm glad everyone else had a laugh o_o


----------



## shadeguy (Mar 28, 2013)

you can only die once


----------

